# 60th Annual Boat and RV Show in Denver Colorado



## luv2travel (Feb 8, 2016)

I am looking forward to attending this boat and RV show in Denver Colorado. Here is some info on the event if anyone else is interested in checking it out.

http://www.gsevents.com/shows/display.cfm?showID=76&showtypeid=1&src=331&sfid=77



February 25 - 28, 2016 
National Western Complex
4655 Humboldt St. 
Denver, CO 80216

*Show Hours*
Thursday: Noon - 8 pm
Friday: Noon - 8 pm
Saturday: 10 am - 8 pm
Sunday: 10 am - 5 pm

*Ticket Prices*
Adults: $10
Kids 12 and Under: Free
Good Sam Club Members: $5*


----------

